# Advice with Humalin-R timing



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 10, 2013)

So after quite a long time in the game decided to take the insulin plunge-

Few questions-

1. I've read just about every insulin write up out there, but I've yet to see it laid out in time line manner how people time their injections and carb intake and work outs with Humalin R
Anyone have a general time line protocol. Lets say if I usually lift at 9am when would you do a-b-c of the equation?

2. Why do some people say that humalog is better but also dose multiple times a day? Would t just be better to have a longer acting form and maintain a bigger window to promote a lengthier anabolic environment?

Thanks in advance fellas-

Btw I used 8iu pre/w for the first time today and felt totally fine.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 11, 2013)

I have used humalin and log and favor the faster acting as I only use it around my workout. I have seen to many guys use it multiple times a day only to end up a walrus.

No matter which I use I have always found it better to have carbs in the system 20-30 minutes before pinning. So, if I am taking it PRW I would have some oats or something 1 hr PRW and then pin slin 30 min PRW.

If I am pinning PWO I would already have CHO in my system and would use dextrose with My PWO shake...easy.

Dosing, I have gone up to 10iu but it seams that 7-8 is the sweet spot for me. As far as why I prefer log, it is because I have one focus and that is absorbing nutrients around my workout. Insulin is one of those things that has a saturation point and more isn't better. So, for me I just wanted enough to do what I needed it to do and quickly in and out. Humalin also has a second spike which can kick you in the ass at times. log does not. 

Hope that helps,
Hawk


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 11, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> I have used humalin and log and favor the faster acting as I only use it around my workout. I have seen to many guys use it multiple times a day only to end up a walrus.
> 
> No matter which I use I have always found it better to have carbs in the system 20-30 minutes before pinning. So, if I am taking it PRW I would have some oats or something 1 hr PRW and then pin slin 30 min PRW.
> 
> ...



It did- thanks... I didn't know about the second spike with Humalin. I must tollorate it well cause the 8ius I did today really didn't phase me in any way.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> It did- thanks... I didn't know about the second spike with Humalin. I must tollorate it well cause the 8ius I did today really didn't phase me in any way.



Yeah, it wasn't all the time with me. It was only when conditions were right or wrong that it would hit. Just keep some carbs close just in case.

Hawk


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 11, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Yeah, it wasn't all the time with me. It was only when conditions were right or wrong that it would hit. Just keep some carbs close just in case.
> 
> Hawk



I've had that exact experience quite a few times.

The chart that comes with humulin shows peaks at 30 and 90 minutes, with the 90 minute peak being much bigger. Idk what makes the difference, but it isn't always 90 minutes.

I've been surprised by sudden hypo almost three hours after the shot. It's usually preceded by a sudden very strong hunger sensation. When that happens, I know I have less than 10 minutes before the cold sweat and shakes set in hard. That's my experience, though.

Like chicken hawk said, just keep some fast carbs stashed everywhere in your life. Gym bag, car, locker, jacket pockets, etc.

Insulin can be dangerous but is very very easy to understand. Sugar level low? Add carbs. Fixed. Don't take it too close to sleep. Waking up severely hypo is really fucking freaky, if you wake up.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys-

I'm not worried about the hypo situation, I keep an extra concentrated bottle of Gatorade with 55g of Dextrose in it- I always have it with me where ever I go when I am using slin.

the issue with timing is me trying to make the most  efficient use of the insulin is all. 

I guess I was looking for some thing along the lines of this-

7:00am get out of bed, 50mg T3, 1.25mg Bromo, small snack of what ever

8:00am make breakfast, 4eggs and oats and Greek yogurt or turkey sausages 

9:00am shoot 10ius HumalinR , take 15g Dextrose, 10g Bcaa's, 4mg Yohimbine HCL, Pre/w drink, 4g HMB 

9:30am- Hit the gym, start sipping on 30g Dextrose, 20g bcaa's,

11:00am- leave Gym, drink post pwo shake 35g whey plus a banana, 4g HMB 

11:45am- eat first pwo meal (1/2lb lean burger) or pasta with chicken or something like that

12:30pm- tuna sandwich (30g pro/ 22g carbs) a piece of fruit usually Mellon or berries.

2:30pm~ maybe another shake or a snack on some lean meats, maybe a Cesar salad with chicken( trying to cut carbs back a bit at this point)

.....and so on, but at this point the slin has cleared.


So this is basically my eating plan without slin. But I figured there was really no need to change it up- all I've added is some dextrose right before and during my workout. 

What you guys think-?


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Aug 11, 2013)

After a shit load of reading and experimenting, I found something that I really liked. I would do my warm up sets and then take my shot of Humalin R. I would sip Gatorade of whatever as needed and have a carb/protein drink after my workout. After relaxing from the iron session, 30/45 minutes, I would eat. When I woke up the next day, after the first time doing as I said, I went to the bathroom and noticed that I looked noticeably fuller and just bigger than the previous day. I used that protocol several more times and got the same result. I really like doing it like that.


----------



## JackMo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Schedule*

Insulin...the peptide everyone wantsto know about, but which few are willing to include in their programs. Inevitably, should one inquire how to usethis drug, the forthcoming responses almost always come in the way of wellmeaning admonitions encouraging the prospective user to abstain. Insulin has become somewhat of a taboosubject in our community, even among those of us who willingly engage in andencourage the use of illegal AAS. Atfirst glance, one can understand why this mind-set might rule the generalBB?ing population. However, upon furtherinspection it is revealed that insulin, when administered by those who have athorough understanding of the drug and religiously adhere to all safetyguidelines, can be used both successfully and with relative safety.

Still, it is not without some measure of truth that insulin comes withso many warnings. In a worst casescenario, it can kill you if used improperly. It should also be noted that even when insulin is used responsibly, itcarries with it a certain degree of inherent risk. Should the user find himself in an unfortunateset of circumstances, such as acquiring an abrupt case of the stomach flu leadingto an inability to hold down any food/liquid, the user could be in trouble,especially if he had just administered a large dosage of Insulin and an E.R cannotquickly be located. This is just oneexample of how an individual could find himself in a predicament for which heis not responsible, but which none the less could result in an emergencysituation.
The purpose of this article is not to educatethe reader on how to protect oneself from the potential dangers of Insulin, butto supply a wholistic and maximally effective method of insulin administration. I assume that anyone who is willing toimplement this protocol into their BB?ing program is thoroughly educatedregarding its application and all available safety nets have been put inplace. Furthermore, I am not suggestingor recommending anyone use this program. It is posted for entertainment purposes only.

The internet is filled with different thoughts and ideas on how to bestuse insulin. Some of these ideas areworthwhile, while others are complete garbage. In this article we will explore what many believe to be the single mosteffective time to use insulin?pre-workout. There is considerable scientific evidence which can be used to back upthis claim of superiority, as well as numerous anecdotal reports proclaiming likewise. In the following protocol I have followedsuit in regards to timing, but have gone a step further and devised what Iconsider to be the single most effective insulin program on involving oncedaily use.
Users of this protocol have reported average gains of 10 lbs in 2 weeksor less, which I can personally confirm. The pumps & muscle fullness one will achieve while following thisprotocol are staggering. The program finds its magic in its timing and thesynergy of ingredients utilized. Listedbelow is the protocol in its entirety.

? 45 minutespre-workout: 15 IU Humulin R.
? 20 minutes pre-workout: 50 grams ?Branched chain cyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (ex: Carnivore). 20 grams Glycerol monostearate. 3 grams Leucine. 5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 500 mg Potassium. 1 gram Vitamin C. 
? 75 minutes after 1stshake: 50 grams ?Branched chaincyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzedprotein (ex: Carnivore). 3 gramsLeucine. 5 grams Micronizedcreatine. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 
? 75 minutes after 2ndshake: 50 grams ?Branched chaincyclic dextrins?. 20 grams Hydrolyzedprotein (ex: Carnivore). 3 gramsLeucine. 

Total protein: 60grams (excluding added free-form aminos)
Total Carbs: 150 grams (excluding any traceamounts of carbohydrates found in protein the powder).
Total Calories: Roughly900


First of all, when formulating the macro/slin ratio above, I increasedthe amount of carbs-protein above what is typically required per IU of slin, inorder to account for users who demonstrate an above average degree of insulinsensitivity. Most slin users or BB?rs ingeneral, will require roughly 8 grams of carbs-protein per IU of slin, in orderto break even and maintain normal blood glucose. This protocol utilizes a 14:1 ratio (macros/slin),which will allow for pretty much anyone to employ this program whilemaintaining blood sugar within a normal range. 

Additionally, justbecause you may have met your carb requirements from a safety standpoint, itdoes not mean that safety is the only factor we should consider when decidinghow many carbs to use. We also need totake into consideration how many carbs we need to optimize recovery &growth. In most cases, the number ofcarbs we need to maximize recovery & growth will exceed our safety requirements. For example, let?s say we have a 250 poundman who is using 10 IU?s of slin and he only requires 8 grams of carbs per IUto maintain blood sugar levels. That isonly 80 grams of carbs during the entire workout window. Most 250 pound men will need much more than80 grams of carbs during the pre/intra/post workout period?especially if theyare trying to grow. By using his safety requirementsto determine his carb intake, he will end up limiting his potential forrecovery & growth. Most men at that bodyweightwill require at least (or more) that amount of carbs during the workout periodif they want to maximize growth & recovery. So, before engaging in any insulin program,you must first determine how many carbs you need to maximize the growth &recovery process. If your metabolismrequired 250 grams of carbs before you started using insulin, it will stillrequire 250 grams of carbs after you start using insulin. In almost all cases, the only time someone?ssafety requirements will be larger than their growth & recovery requirementsis if they are dieting for a contest and their calories and carbs are low. Otherwise, it is rarely an issue.

The foundation of thisprogram rests on the specific type of macros used. Without them, every single other component/aspectof this program is negatively affected and in some cases rendered ineffectivealtogether. High molecular weightcarbohydrates, such as branched chain cyclic dextrins, have been shown to besuperior to any other form of carbohydrate in multiple ways, such as: 1) A much faster rate of digestion andassimilation. 2) Improved glycogen compensation. 3) Enhanced insulin release. 4) The ability to pull other nutrients intocirculation at a more rapid rate (vacuum effect). 5) The inability to cause intestinal waterretention, unlike other forms of carbohydrates, such as dextrose &maltodextrin. The result is zerobloating, no indigestion, and a tighter midsection. 6) The ability to initiate an osmotic affectat the cellular level, in which the balance of water is shifted in favor of themuscle cell & bloodstream and away from the subcutaneous region (the resultis a fuller, drier physique). 7) Less likely to add bodyfat. Using other forms of carbohydrates will bringinferior results and therefore, it is not advised that the individual usesubstitutions for this part of the program.

Moving on to the protein component; hydrolyzed proteins are much morerapidly absorbed than other types of protein and are the only protein which canbe consumed along with high molecular weight carbs without impairing theirabsorption. Hydrolyzed proteins alsohave another advantage in that they stimulate protein synthesis to a greaterdegree than either whey protein concentrate or isolate. The is likely due to hydrolyzed whey?sleucine content entering circulation at a faster rate compared to concentrates/isolates, in addition to a large amount of EAA?s being dumped into the system allat once. Recent research on leucineshows that the human body requires 4.5 grams of this amino acid in order to maximallystimulate protein synthesis. This 4.5grams dose needs to be administered all at once in order to generate thisresponse, not released into the system over an extended period of time, whichoccurs when consuming concentrates & isolates. For this reason, you will find roughly 4.5-5grams of leucine in each one of the shakes listed above, with roughly 2 gramscoming from each 20 gram serving of hydrolyzed whey and an additional 3 gramsin supplemental form.
You will also notice the inclusion of several other muscle cell volumizers,many of which work synergistically to bring more pronounced results. These include traditional volumizers, such astaurine, creatine, and potassium, as well as newer products like Beta alanine.

In order to promote enhanced recovery and a maximum growth response, thetiming of the shakes has been set-up to maintain a constant influx of nutrientsthroughout the entire active life of the insulin. Humulin R was specifically chosen for thispurpose, as its half-life will allow the user to take advantage of both theintra and post-workout windows. HumulinR also delivers a less pronounced insulin spike, which is easier to manage formost users in comparison to a faster-acting version of insulin, such as Humalog.

When speaking of insulin programs in general, one of the biggest issuesplaguing its users is that of insulin resistance. Chronic, long-term insulin use can damageinsulin sensitivity, which is accompanied by all sorts of potentialcomplications. This is the reason why mostprograms out there call for the user to take some off-time every so often, asit is necessary in order to avoid insulin resistance. However, due to the limited exposure timeencountered while running this protocol, insulin sensitivity is only moderatelyaffected when using the program 5-6X per week. For individuals who opt to use the program only 3-4X per week, alterationsin insulin sensitivity is a non-issue. Forthose running it the recommended 5-6X per week, one of two steps can be takento ensure insulin sensitivity is maintained. 1) The user can either take 2 weeks off for every 4 weeks on?or 2) Theindividual can add Glucophage (Metformin) into his program 3-4X per week at700-800 mg, 2X/Day. 

For 1st time insulin users, while the macro/slin ratio listedabove is always sufficient from a safety perspective, I recommend they startout at a reduced insulin dosage and gradually work their way up to the full amount. For one?s 1st inject, a dosage of6-8 IU is ideal. This can be followed upby a 2nd inject of 8-10 IU?and concluded with a 3rd andfinal inject of 10-12 IU before finally moving up to the full 15 IU. Lastly, I do not consider this programsuitable for all BB?rs, but only for those who have achieved at least amoderate level of development. For anyone out there who has been contemplating using insulin, but doesnot know how to go about adding it into one?s program, the above protocol is anexcellent starting point and for many, the only insulin program they will everneed.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 13, 2013)

That was a real good straight to the point write up- thanks


----------



## JackMo (Aug 14, 2013)

Get yourself a good glucose meter man. Costs the same as the "R" and will help with your nerves. Don't know if you'll modify the shakes or not but IMO the glycerol is VERY important. Baby steps first.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

What total daily dose would you guys say is enough, I take it it doesn't depend on if its fast or slow it would depend on the daily amount?


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What total daily dose would you guys say is enough, I take it it doesn't depend on if its fast or slow it would depend on the daily amount?



Totally dependent on the person. 20iu 3X/day of log or humulin-R suits me, but might do terrible things to someone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Totally dependent on the person. 20iu 3X/day of log or humulin-R suits me, but might do terrible things to someone else.




I think 1 shot of 20iu would probably kill me. Can't tolerate slin much at all ever far past the 10g/1iu guideline.

I need to run it for months to get the doses up but then when I stop I feel dodgy for a few weeks after till my body adjusts to no inj slin again.

The highest I got my tolerance upto was 5iux3ed after 8weeks of use! This is with nearly 150-200g carbs per 5iu shot.

And that dose isn't enough to grow, I had great fullness and pumps recovery was a lot faster but no weight gain other than 2lb water.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 11, 2013)

Nuke try humalog instead of humalin R .. im kinda slin sensitive too so the R would linger and id feel like crap hours later.. 
Do you guys piss like hell on slin? I sure do and dry mouth occurs
Some people just not cut out to use it..  does dodgy mean like tweaker sketchy?  Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nuke try humalog instead of humalin R .. im kinda slin sensitive too so the R would linger and id feel like crap hours later..
> Do you guys piss like hell on slin? I sure do and dry mouth occurs
> Some people just not cut out to use it..  does dodgy mean like tweaker sketchy?  Lol




Yeh dodgy means 'not too good' or 'not right'

I have had ago of lantus when I was younger, mid day I totally lost track of time and got mild hypo, couldn't shack it off was ill in bed for about 6-8hours.

Have you tried the novorapid or humalog post every meal lb? 2-3iu makes no need for a shake or gb monitoring, so 6meals can be 12-18iu per day.

I'd like to get to 20iu per day if I could but iv never got there.

Maybe its my big sweet tooth I have, I'm more for sweet then I am savoury when I binge, maybe my bodies used to shooting off high spikes of natty slin to control my BG and I'm getting a natty slin spike aswell as what I'm injection and that why my tolerance is low, god no's...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 11, 2013)

Let me read up on novarapid..my relative may be sales rep
Lol.. Dont ever go to sleep even mild hypo brutha id like u to stay on earth and not check out..for real.. 
If mild hypo get bagel,  pasta., something with some decent longer carb time.. not m&ms ..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2013)

Novorapid is slightly faster than humalog, kicks in 0-15mins out in 3-5hrs.

Yeh I don't use slin at night.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2013)

Ib, iv just looked on the net novorapid in the usa is called novolog


----------

